# Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power: MEDION ERAZER X7831 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power: MEDION ERAZER X7831 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Die Nvidia Geforce GTX 880M und die neue CPU-Generation von Intel sorgen für zukunftssichere Gaming-Power im MEDION ERAZER X7831 PCGH-Edition. PC Games Hardware und MEDION haben ein sehr leistungsstarkes Notebook konfiguriert, welches trotzdem mit 1.899 Euro im Verhältnis zur Performance sehr preiswert ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power: MEDION ERAZER X7831 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## Mardy2802 (6. Juni 2014)

"Die Geforce GTX 880M arbeitet mit 192 CUDA-Cores und 4.096 MiByte GDDR5-Speicher."

Schon peinlich, wenn man mit einem Hersteller zusammen Hardware rausbringt bzw. labelt und dann nicht mal die richtigen Specs angeben kann.


----------



## Kondar (6. Juni 2014)

Lustiger ist eher =>  				 			 	 			 			 			 			 		 						 					 				 					 						 							 						

Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power (im Laptop)

Nichts gegen den PC aber "Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power" ist ein sehr sehr ungünstige Aussage.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Juni 2014)

Es gibts und es gabs bis heute keine zukunftssichere Hardware.Nach einem Jahr ist das schon wieder veraltete Hardware. Was den technische Stand angeht.Doch sollte in naher zukunft möglich sein
Quantencomputer(Quanten Cpu,s ist auch schon die rede bzw.Quanten GPUs wenn überhaupt nötig) für den hausgebrach zu entwickeln.
Dann könnte man behaupten es sei zukunftsicher.Den es gibt nichts schnelleres was den jetzigen Wissensstand angeht.


----------



## Kuanor (7. Juni 2014)

@Mardy2802:aufpassen hilft die nvidia gtx 880m unterstützt bis zu 8 gibyte gddr5 vram-speicher.das wird aber so net kommuniziert.in der neuen pcgameshardware-heftausgabe hast du noch das msi gt70 und 2 weiter notebooks mit dieser grafikspezifikation.hersteller wie eurocom,xmx oder xmg nutzen diese auch muss also was dran sein.andere frage is natürlich ob sowas sinn macht aber das is dann auch ansichtssache des jeweiligen nutzers.

mfg Kuanor

muss da noch was reinschreiben weil oben net so vollständig.das unten stehende hab ich einfach mal so von notebookcheck.com übernommen.

Der GK104 verfügt als Kepler-Chip über 8  Shader-Blöcke mit je 192 CUDA Cores, die vom Hersteller mit dem Kürzel  SMX bezeichnet werden. Bei der 880M sind alle 8 aktiviert. Zwei SMX  bilden zusammen mit zwei Polymorph Engines und einer gemeinsamen Raster  Engine einen sogenannten GPC (Graphics Processing Cluster).
 Insgesamt verfügt die GTX 880M so über 1.536  Shader-Einheiten, 128 TMUs und 32 ROPs an einem  256-Bit-Speicherinterface.


----------



## spockilein (10. Juni 2014)

Sobald da wieder so eine Sonderaktion mit mind. 100€ Rabatt kommt, Schlag ich zu. Dann fliegt der Große Raus aus der Wohnung.
Wer nicht unbedingt das letzte Frame Leistung braucht, Rüstet heute schon seinen PC nur noch nach 3-4 Jahren auf. Da kann man sich auch alle 3 Jahre ein neues Lappi kaufen.


----------



## In_Her_Bedroom (10. Juni 2014)

*-----> Erfahrener Medion-Nutzer <------*

Leute, ich sags mal so..
ich habe anfangs immer MEDION-Lapis gehabt und nun.. 
sie sind laut, sie sind heiß und die Haltbarkeit is eher gering..

Wir hatten in der Familie 4 Medion-Laptops..
KEINER von denen hielt länger als 2 Jahre.. (Bei JEDEM war der Chipsatz defekt und das Motherboard hätte getauscht werden müssen)
was natürlich bei dem Geld keinesfalls in Ordnung ist!

Und Billg bzw Preisgünstig sind 1899€ bei aller Liebe nicht!
Wer das Geld in einen PC investiert hat ein sau geiles Teil!

Wenn ihr echt viel Geld in einen Laptop investieren wollt, kauft euch einen tollen Marken-Lapi.. die halten echt echt lange!
lieber mehr bezahlen und länger was davon haben als weniger und nach 2 jahren kauft man sich wieder einen neuen.. =/


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juni 2014)

Hmm, nur schade, dass das nicht die Schuld von Medion ist.  Das sind MSI Whitebooks.


----------



## Da_Vid (13. Juni 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Es gibts und es gabs bis heute keine zukunftssichere Hardware.


 
Mit meiner 8800 GTX und dem AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 bin ich 4 jahre lang gut gefahren bevor ich anfangen musste an den Grafikeinstellungen großartig herab zu drehen  war also durchaus zukunftssicher.


----------



## plusminus (13. Juni 2014)

Für 1900,- Eur kauf ich sicher nichts von Medion  hab in der Familie schon ein paar fälle gehabt das immer kurz nach ablauf der Garantie ein defekt auftrat bei dem sich die Rep.nicht lohnte


----------



## S754 (13. Juni 2014)

Tolle Specs, und die Hardware wäre von der Leistung her auch sicher zukunftssicher! Aber bei Medion ist die Verarbeitung und die Qualität meistens nicht so toll, daher doch nicht so Zukunftssicher, vor allem dann, wenn die Garantie abläuft. Meine Eltern hatten mal ein Medion Laptop mit Windows Vista und der hatte ein Serienfehler, alle Grafikkarten gingen reihenweise nach der Garantie kaputt! Von der Wärmeentwicklung müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen...

Ich kaufe nur Business Geräte von Herstellern mit gutem Support und Qualität auch nach der Garantie.


----------



## mathal84 (13. Juni 2014)

leider mit Medion keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht, für Opa der den Rechner einmal im Monat anmacht um seine Zählerstände in Excel einzutragen reichts, aber mehr würd ich auch nicht mehr empfehlen/kaufen...


----------



## Young (15. Juni 2014)

Medion ist eigentlich ganz gut nur die Qualität ist fürn Arsch da müssen die mal was dran ändern.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Juni 2014)

> Medion ist eigentlich ganz gut nur die Qualität ist fürn Arsch da müssen die mal was dran ändern.



Medion ist gut aber Qualität ********?

Hää?

Dein Satz ergibt kein Sinn!


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Medion ist gut aber Qualität ********?
> 
> Hää?
> 
> Dein Satz ergibt kein Sinn!



Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß,  wie gut die Aussage von dem Satz ist,  aber der Satz ergibt sehr wohl Sinn
Medion mag zwar recht gut sein (P/L,  Software),  aber die Qualität (->Verarbeitung)  ist schelcht
Und jetzt denk bitte 2 Mal nach bevor du so was schreibst


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber für ein Hardware Magazin sind diese angaben mehr als dürftig, will da jemand stellenweise billige Hardware verschleiern, habe zumindest unterbewusst den Eindruck.


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Juni 2014)

Álso Benches in 720p müssen echt nicht sein, wenn dann komplett in 1080p füt eine gweisse Vergleichbarkeit!
Aber da sind die Frameraten dann wohl eher mau.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (20. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6541506 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber für ein Hardware Magazin sind diese angaben mehr als dürftig, will da jemand stellenweise billige Hardware verschleiern, habe zumindest unterbewusst den Eindruck.


 
Hast du schon mal erlebt das Medion irgendwas vernünftiges baut ???

_Ich sag dazu nur _: Medion das riesen Wunder......außen Plaste innen Plunder

Einmal son Schrott für viel Geld gekauft...nie wieder


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2014)

Kenne Medion nur aus der Werbung, wie es aussieht ist es gut so das ich keine nähere Bekanntschaft damit gemacht habe.


----------



## the-machine (20. Juni 2014)

Da muß ich aber jetzt mal eine Lanze für Medion brechen. Das 15" PCGH Medion Notebook, das ich mir vor 3 od. 4 Jahren gekauft habe (so genau habe ich es nicht mehr im Kopf), läuft nach wie vor 1a. Sicher hängt es auch davon ab, wie das Gerät genutzt wird. Ich nehme es nur gelegentlich mit, ansonsten ist es mein Couch Spielzeug auf einem Notebookständer von Lavolta. Die Lüfter sind etwas lauter, als im Neuzustand, was aber in erster Linie an Staubablagerungen auf den Rotorblättern liegen dürfte (Verwirbelungsgeräusche). Den Akku lade ich hin und wieder mal, aber dann wandert er wieder ins Regal (permanenter Netzbetrieb). Gehäuse, Bildschirm und Tasten sind top in Schuß und machen immer noch einen wertigen Eindruck. Die Deckelscharniere sitzen immer noch fest im Lager und halten den Screen sicher in Position. Auch die Leistung ist für mich noch dicke ausreichend. Ich habe aber auch keinen Grafik- und Hardwarefetisch. Ich muß nicht jeden Grafikregler auf Anschlag rechts stehen haben, um ein Spiel für gut zu befinden. Auch längere Zockersessions bringen das Gerät nicht zum überhitzen.

Angesichts meiner Erfahrungen, kann ich eigentlich nur eine Empfehlung aussprechen, wenn jemand einen mobilen Spielerechner (!) haben möchte. Für die Uni ists definitiv zu schwer, dafür gibt es andere Lösungen.


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Juni 2014)

Nightowl1973 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal erlebt das Medion irgendwas vernünftiges baut ???
> 
> _Ich sag dazu nur _: Medion das riesen Wunder......außen Plaste innen Plunder
> 
> Einmal son Schrott für viel Geld gekauft...nie wieder


 
Pauschales undifferenziertes Herumgebashe, ohne sich vorher zu informieren...

Die Gaming-Notebooks von Medion sind meistens MSI-Geräte (mit einem leicht abgeändertem Außenmaterial).
D.h. sie sind genauso gut oder schlecht, wie die, die One.de, Deviltech, XMX oder sonstwer vertreibt.

Mein Aldi-NB lebt zuverlässig seit Ende 2011 und hat mich treu durch meine 2. Ausbildungszeit begleitet.
Auch heute langt es noch locker für LoL, BL2, Diablo 3, WoW, GW2 und ein paar andere Sachen.
Der Akku reicht nach wie vor z.B. für den Hobbit in der Extended Version.

Ob ich 1900€ für ein Medion-Gerät hinblättern würde, wüsste ich freilich nicht.
Aber heutzutage kann sich kaum ein Hersteller / Vertreiber erlauben, ausschließlich Ramsch anzubieten.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juni 2014)

Mein Kumpel hat nen Medion Laptop von 2007 das Teil is nicht Tot zu bekommen. 
Medion hat sich gemacht mit MSI im Rücken.


----------



## Nightowl1973 (20. Juni 2014)

@                                                                                                                                                
Cinnayum

Weiß ja ned was du mit einfaches rumgebashe meinst.........
Medion hat einen Sch... Support !!!!
Wenn mir einer bzw mehrere von den Vögeln erklären will das ich
1. keine Ram Bausteine von anderen Herstellern verbauen darf....denn müßte ich mich nicht wundern das dr PC spinnt
2. Keine Master-Slave Steckerleiste verwenden darf weil das Netzteil seine Leistung nicht voll entfalten kann
3. Mein Rechner innerhalb einen Jahres 2 mal komplett ausgetauscht worden ist außer das Gehäuse................
4. Ich mir eine Graka  zugelegt habe weil die "alte" zu schwach war und ich mir das Teil geschrottet habe...was meinst was der Support sagte??????....keine Karten von anderen Herstellern(lag daran das die enfach keine standard Spannungsversorgung hatte...die Medischrottkarte ) 

Ich kann noch fast endlos so weiter "bashen" wie du meinst.............
Ich kenne min 8 Leute die diesem Müllhaufen auch den Rücken gekehrt haben.......
Abgesehen davon habe ich nur meine Meinung vertreten 


Ich find´s nur komisch das Medion irgendwelche "Kombigeräte" verbaut und in der Beschreibung Einzelkomponenten angibt.

Mfg Nightowl


----------



## Nightowl1973 (20. Juni 2014)

HARDL1NE schrieb:


> um 2000€ bekomme ich bereits die besten schenker oder asus gaming  laptops.


 so seh ich das auch


----------



## flugl (21. Juni 2014)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen...MEDION hat den schlechtesten Support der welt! 
2. ist der laptop so extrem zu gemuellt mit bloatware die man meisten auch nur sehr schwer deinstallieren kann!! 
und was fuer mich sehr komisch ist...warum erreicht der laptop  I\in Battlefield 4 (1.080p)  40 Bilder pro Sekunde????  der wo geht die performance hin??? 
ich erreiche in ultra settings und 1080p 90-120 FPS und ich hab *nur* einen MQ 4700 und *nur* eine 780M O.o ...da stimmt doch was nicht.. 

3. hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass MEDION sehr schlecht gekuehlt ist...der laptop wird nach kurzer zeit unglaublich heiss...das keyboard wird heiss und schmilzt fast dahin. 

ich hab fuer meinen laptop 2400 AUS$ gezahlt was 1650 Euro sind und bin total zufrieden. Vorallem da ich meinen Laptop in allen komponenten auf aufruesten kann da nichts verloetet ist. 

ich wuerde die finger von MEDION lassen. 

so ist meine Meinung


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juni 2014)

Wer hier die Aussage so trifft, das ein Marken Laptop wesentlich besser sei, auch auf den Support bezogen, der hat ganz sicher ein falsches Bild, was diese Fakten angeht.
Medion ist genauso viel, wie auch wenig bemüht, es dem Endkunden so recht wie möglich zu machen, genauso wie auch die Hersteller der Marken Laptops.

Die Notebooks/Laptops die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, zwecks Reparatur, waren alle durch sehr stark eingeschränkte Kühlleistung ins stottern geraten, weil der Kühlkörper bis auf ein Loch von ~4mm Durchmesser zugesetzt war. Bei einer üblichen Öffnungsgröße der Kühlauslaßöffnung von 8-18 cm², sind die Kühlreserven sehr schnell nicht mehr vorhanden! 
Manche bekommen solch einen Zustand schon nach einem halben Jahr hin, andere brauchen dafür Jahre über die Garantiezeit hinaus.
Das regelmäßige innere Reinigen des Notbook/Laptop, gehört einfach zum Alltag und sollte auch von jedem Nutzer, in relativ kurzen Abständen, bezogen auf das ihm übliche Nutzungsverhalten, richtig ausgeführt vorgenommen werden.
Ansonsten sind die Laptop/Notebook-Tode, auf diese Nachlässsigkeit der Nutzer zurück zuführen. 

Was auf alle Laptophersteller/Verteiber zutrifft, ist die teils unmögliche Verknüpfung diverser verfügbarer Komponenten, in Bezug zur vom Laptopgehäuse und dem Kühlsystem maximal möglichen Kühlleistung.
Brachiale Gaming-Power erfordert auch eine brachiale Kühlleistung.
Selbst Asus/Alienware schaffen es nicht in allen Fällen, auch (!) mit mittelklassigen Komponenten, einen optimal gekühlten, verbunden mit einer vernünftigen Geräuschkulisse, betreibbaren Laptop zu kreieren, obwohl hier sehr oft eigene Gehäusekonstrukte verwendet werden.
Das die Dinger vom Gewicht her und der Laptopdicke schon maximale Werte aufweisen, erlaubt keinen sonderlich brauchbaren mobilen Einsatz.
Einen Laptop als Desktopersatz zu nutzen, ist in meinen Augen, nur sinnvoll in Bezug zur Leistungsaufnahme, doch das schaffen die Desktoprechner meistens noch um einiges besser im Vergleich zur erreichbaren Leistung und man verwendet meistens dazu einen wesentlich größeren Bildschirm.

Zu manchen Problemen können aber auch die Hersteller/Vertreiber nichts dafür, wenn (z.B: ehemals Nvidias 88xxM Grafikkarten) der reine Ausschuß sind!
Nur bemerkt man sowas erst dann, wenn eine ungewöhnlich hohe Ausfallrate einer bestimmten Hardware die Folge ist. Trifft auch auf diverse Notebookgehäuse zu, die nicht für jede Hardwarekombination eine optimale Lösung darstellen.
Dann betrifft es aber alle Hersteller/Vertreiber!

Für das hier vorgestellte Medion X7831 finde ich den verlangten Preis schon sehr happig, zumal man nur einen 4710QM einsetzt, sowie zusätzlich zur 1TB HD, eine 512GB SSD von Samsung (840Pro sofern es eine im 2,5" Format ist) gegenüber dem MSI GT70-2PE16SR21B 2099€ mit SSD-Raid. Test MSI GT70 2PE-890US Gaming-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
8GB RAM reichen im normalen Gaming-Alltag wohl sicher auch aus!
Ansonsten sind die Werte für die Kühlung mal sehr ordentlich, aber die daraus resultierende Geräuschkulisse ist wohl schon sehr grenzwertig. (siehe NBC-Test)


----------



## Negev (22. Juni 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Gaming-Notebooks von Medion sind meistens MSI-Geräte (*mit einem leicht abgeändertem Außenmaterial*).


 
Mein erstes Notbook war auch von so nem Billighersteller (Gericom) - da sind die Scharniere gebrochen...
Die Hardware kann hochwertig sein. Wenn aber die verarbeitung Müll ist, dann ist es mit unter sehr fatal.

Für die anderen, denen eine Zurechtweisung meiner Aussage schon auf den Lippen hängt: Ich hab nur meine Erfahrung mit einem Billighersteller wiedergegeben.
Wie ihr das interpretiert ist nicht meine Sache. ich jedenfalls halte abstand von Billigherstellern.

Zudem ist die Aussage "Zukunftssichere Gaming-Power", gerade im Mobile-Bereich schlicht falsch gewählt. Nichts altert so schnell wie Hardware.
Ein PC kann man noch aufrüsten - bei einem Notbook ist das nur begrenzt möglich.

EDIT: Man könnte den Leuten, oder wer auch immer sich diese Überschrift ausgeknobelt hat, *Täuschung* vorwerfen. Man stelle sich nur mal vor jemand, der sich nicht mit Hardware auskennt, liest das. 
Und denkt er müsste sich mit dieser "zukunftssicheren Gaming-Power" die nächsten 10 Jahre keine Hardware mehr kaufen. Und ist dann überrascht warum The Witcher 3 auf Ultra unspielbar ist, genauso bei Star Citizen.


----------



## xActionx (27. Juni 2014)

Wie kann man nur "Zukunftssicher" und "Gaming-Power" in Zusammenhang mit Laptops in einem Satz benutzen ohne das Wort "nicht" zu benutzen. 

Das wäre nicht mal im Zusammenhang mit einem Desktop möglich...


----------



## Insider (27. Juni 2014)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem 2 Jahren alten Notebook von Medion, weil der Lüfter ist leise und den kann man innerhalb von 2 Minuten selbst reinigen, ohne das komplette Notebook auseinander bauen zu müßen. Der Kundendienst Support ist auch gut. Vor kurzem ist meine Festplatte kaputt gegangen und hatte das Gerät incl. neuen Bios nach 14 Tagen wieder in der Hand. Natürlich kostenlos, weil noch auf Garantie. Würde jederzeit wieder ein Medion Notebook kaufen und die Testversionen sind auch kein Problem, weil die lassen sich deinstallieren. Die Aussagen hier über schlechte Hardware und Support sind schlicht Unsinn.


----------



## mumaker (27. Juni 2014)

ok! kaufe es ! aber nur wenn auch selbst in 10 jahren alle zocks in F-HD  darauf mit über 60fps laufen! 
und einen rechner für 1600€ der 10 jahre hält gleich mit dazu !!!!!!!!!

was denkt sich medion nur xDDDD ich muss jährlich 500 € latzen damit etwas in voller grafikpracht läuft
da werde ich lieber vom balkon springen als dass ich mir ein gaminglappy oder rechner für den preis kaufe xD
da mutiert man einfach zu einen Konsoler


----------



## jaggerbagger (27. Juni 2014)

Insider schrieb:


> Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem 2 Jahren alten Notebook von Medion, weil der Lüfter ist leise und den kann man innerhalb von 2 Minuten selbst reinigen, ohne das komplette Notebook auseinander bauen zu müßen. Der Kundendienst Support ist auch gut. Vor kurzem ist meine Festplatte kaputt gegangen und hatte das Gerät incl. neuen Bios nach 14 Tagen wieder in der Hand. Natürlich kostenlos, weil noch auf Garantie. Würde jederzeit wieder ein Medion Notebook kaufen und die Testversionen sind auch kein Problem, weil die lassen sich deinstallieren. Die Aussagen hier über schlechte Hardware und Support sind schlicht Unsinn.



Habe noch ein Medion rumstehen, wird kaum noch genutzt, aber funktioniert ohne Probleme, obwohl es schon 6 Jahre alt ist.
Für Office immer noch gut.
Support war kein Problem. Austausch von Hardware ging schnell. Reaktionszeiten super.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, gefallen mir die Medion Notebooks vom Design her einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## kastenbroetchen (27. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur "Zukunftssicher" und "Gaming-Power" in Zusammenhang mit Laptops in einem Satz benutzen ohne das Wort "nicht" zu benutzen.
> 
> Das wäre nicht mal im Zusammenhang mit einem Desktop möglich...



Naja, kommt halt darauf an wie man zukunft definiert. Da Zukunft eine nicht eindeutig bestimmbare zeitangabe ist Und für das nächste halbe jahr kannste mit dem ding definitiv zocken. Is das nicht toll? 1600 eusen damit man beispielsweise im park zocken kann oder beim public viewing. Hau, hau, hau die möglich keiten sind grenzenlos.... 
Aber ich bleib lieber doch bei meinem Desktop pc, ....steck alle paar monate bis jahre etwas geld hinein und zocke so (dank billiger spiele, stichwort steam) preiswert, augenfreundlich (dank AA) und wirklich zukunftssicher.....


----------



## Ü50 (28. Juni 2014)

Muss man sowas zum Zocken haben ? ich glaube nicht oder doch. Dafür bekomme ich ja einen richtig guten PC mit verdammt viel Leistung.
Natürlich kann ich damit nicht im Park Zocken


----------



## Alex555 (4. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Pauschales undifferenziertes Herumgebashe, ohne sich vorher zu informieren...
> 
> Die Gaming-Notebooks von Medion sind meistens MSI-Geräte (mit einem leicht abgeändertem Außenmaterial).
> D.h. sie sind genauso gut oder schlecht, wie die, die One.de, Deviltech, XMX oder sonstwer vertreibt.
> ...


 
Dass Medion schlechtreden gebashe ist stimmt, one, mxm, deviltech verbauen jedoch Clevo Barebones, die MSI sind hingegen auf MSI Barebone Basis (wie auch das Medion)
@*kastenbroetchen* : Bei Notebooks muss ich wohl PS4 Spiele kaufen oder wie? Dein Statement ist Grütze


----------



## phila_delphia (16. September 2014)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Gaming Notebooks und habe schon seit Jahren keinen Desktop PC mehr.

 Mir ist das kompakte Format und die damit verbundene Mobilität den Aufpreis zu einem Desktopsystem wert.

 Allerdings würde ich gerade jetzt kein Notebook mehr mit 880er Karte kaufen. Auch wenn das Angebot gerade günstig scheint.

 Die neue Generation verspricht einiges zu leisten und wird die Performance der mobilen Systeme näher an die Desktopleistung heran bringen als je zuvor.

 In diesem Sinne denke ich, dass etwas Geduld sich lohnt.

 Grüße

 Phila


----------



## GamerSep2 (13. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich hatte schon einige Gaming Notebooks wie Toshiba Qosmio, Alienware oder Samsung Gamer Notebook. Habe seid 5 Monaten das Medion Erazer x7831. Bin zufrieden mit der Leistung. Das Gehäuse macht zwar nicht so ein qualtitativ hochwertigen Eindruck wie bei Alienware aber dafür bekomme ich ein Gamer notebook mit fast gleicher Hardware für 30-40 % günstiger. Würde es wieder kaufen......


----------



## GamerSep2 (13. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe Privat eine XBOX ONE. Dazu noch einen aktuellen Gaming PC + Medion Erazer x7831. Alle 3-4 Jahre kaufe ich mir dann für circa 1500 € ein neuen Gaming Rechner und einige Monate danach ein gamin Notebook für circa das glecihe Geld. Es ist ein teures Hobby würde ich sagen. Jeder muss selber entcheiden für was er Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Januar 2018)

Wie kam denn dieses alte Angebot wieder als Werbung auf die Startpage?

Wohl ein Versehen...

Grüße

phila


----------

